# Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon



## compur (May 18, 2011)

In the 1943 movie _Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon_ our intrepid detective battles 
the evil Dr. Moriarity over possession of an ingenious new secret weapon, a bomb sight 
capable of deadly accuracy.

Shown here, the device looks remarkably like a simple darkroom enlarger:







Here's a clip from the movie. The "bomb sight" shows up about 4 minutes in:


----------



## Trever1t (May 18, 2011)

In this time the bomb sight was really truly America and Britain's most secret weapon. I'm sure there is more than hollywood in the deception there as in 1943 this technology was playing a decisive role in the war.


----------

